# Crystal Red Shrimp



## daniel19831123 (29 Nov 2007)

I'm planning to get some crystal red shrimp from overseas once my tank has been running for a while and the cycling process has completed. Most probably be looking at S grade and above. It would be cheaper to buy more as the shipping cost remains the same. Just wondering if anyone else is interested in these shrimp. I've been trying to get hold of the seller but he is not responding at the moment. He sells very high quality shrimp at a fairly low price (compare to the price you pay to get the same quality shrimp in this country) but since he breed these shrimp as a hobby, it's always a hit and miss depends on how frequent his shrimps are breeding. So far I haven't seen him selling any of these for the last 2 months. He normally waits till the end of February before selling anything as it might be too cold in January. This are some of the photos of his shrimp.





SS grade double hinomaru with no entry



S+-SS grades



SS double hinomaru

He normally sell 12 of these for USD440 including delivery. And he was adding 2 near hinomaru grade shrimps to the 12 as a bonus.


----------



## beeky (29 Nov 2007)

Do the better grade ones have more defined stripes? i.e. less 'blotchy'? They'll be given the patterns names soon, like koi.


----------



## daniel19831123 (29 Nov 2007)

they have been given names. It depends on the intensity of the white in comparison to the red. And names has been given to certain pattern that evolves over time such as single hinomaru, double hinomaru with no entry sign, snow white, golden CRS, CRS with crown feature, tiger tooth, V band and etc.


----------



## beeky (29 Nov 2007)

Wow, you've definitely done your research!

Are there many people breeding grade 'A's in this country?

edit: Do you know how CRS compare size-wise to the other 'freshwater' shrimps i.e. tiger, cherry, bumblebee?


----------



## daniel19831123 (29 Nov 2007)

They are all about the same size. Normally don't grow any bigger than 3cm. They do eat algae but the reason why the price is high is not because of their algae eating capacity. It's more from the aesthetic perspective and the difficulty of keeping this shrimp thriving. Higher grades of CRS only occurs after loads and loads of selective breeding and FYI all CRS came from the 3 red CRS that randomly appeared in this breeder tank in Japan. So this is a massive case of incest we are talking about! lol
To be honest I don't know how many people breed CRS A grade in this country. Aquaessential seemed to be the only company that sells higher grade shrimp and they are way too expensive for anyone to start a breeding program. The only way to do so is to get the breeding stock from elsewhere.


----------



## Garuf (29 Nov 2007)

what are you expecting to fetch per shrimp? I'm interested.


----------



## daniel19831123 (29 Nov 2007)

depends on what grade of shrimp are you looking at. I can get 20 A~S grade CRS and CBS mix package for approximately 100 quid including del. That's from another breeder in Hongkong. The thing with this seller is that he is actually selling 18 and throw in 2 just in case of DOA. So theoretically speaking for the 100 quid, you are paying for 18 shrimps. Aquaessential is stocking some A grade shrimp as well but they are priced at 14 quid each. SS grades are normally sold for USD60-80 each. A little too dear IMO. The japanese seller is the best person to purchase it from if you wanted the SS grade or a grade close to that. I've seen him selling 8+2 near SS grade CRS for USD200 which is a decent deal comparing to the price of what some the US seller are selling. Most of the seller from overseas don't provide DOA gurantee, they only added extra shrimp to cover losses. But the good news is that they've sold loads and have nearly 100% live on arrival records. 

Will most probably be buying some in the end February when the weather turns a little warmer and my tank is fully established.


----------



## Garuf (29 Nov 2007)

Sounds good, just after my birthday too  keep everyone posted.
Are you open to offers? and is it cheaper in bulk?


----------



## daniel19831123 (29 Nov 2007)

Not really that much difference. Is just that you get to split the postage rather having to pay another 30 odd quid for the delivery. But obviously for me to deliver the shrimp to you that will cost another 8 quid or so with special delivery. I will need to contact the seller if he will do it cheaper if we buy more than 20 at a time. Will keep this post updated .


----------



## fishgeek (30 Nov 2007)

i may be interested
i have 100's of the lower grade one' breeding in tanks at present.. i would like to select for colour and find it very difficult to net the one i think looks good out to select!!!

i find the young all seem to ahvae intense colour and some loss this as older.. or maybe i dont see the poorly coloured very small one's?

i have started feeding mine crushed egg shell, as a wild guess on calcium and prehasp white intensity, that is what mine seem to lack

great red and poor to see through white 

andrew


----------



## daniel19831123 (30 Nov 2007)

lower grade shrimp won't change much in term of white colouration as it's pretty much genetically dependent. Temperature does play a big difference in terms of white colouration. At higher temperature the shrimp's white patch tend to fade. It's best to keep them at 22-24 degree celcius. Above 27 degree you will start to lose the white


----------

